# Endo, Ovulation pain or not even ovulation!



## Domi9 (Nov 12, 2010)

Hi I'm new here. Not sure if I'm posting at the right place or not. Here is my story...

4 years ago I was very lucky and had a beautiful baby boy without any problems. He was delivered by C section and 
all was well. 3years ago I started having pain, brick type feeling in my pelvis area, which then developed into left side 
pain. Took ages to get seen by anyone as I was told it was IBS.

I was then given lap and discovered Endo and that my left tube was stuck to pelvic wall. All this was sorted and now 
told endo was minimal and tube now sorted. Basically told all was fine go and have a baby. Only prob is I've been to A&E as still in pain on some months still in pain.
TTC for 12 months and nothing. Just recently been for scan as I'm having pain from day 5 until day 14ish. So I thought I 
was suffering from ovulation pain (just a lot longer than most). Just been for a D12 scan and no follicle! Gutted! Next thing I have to go for in D21 bloods, also had a load of other bloods but don't know what I'm looking for with the results! Just about to
see infertility guy. 
I'm 34 stressed out and confused and still don't know why I'm in pain and now wonder if I can conceive! 
Advice please, help please - anything!!


----------



## bubblicous (Jan 14, 2008)

hi there


welcome to ff   

im not to sure about your endo pain as ive never experinced it sorry im not much help with that.  When they did your d12 scan did the see anything that could be causing the pain or were they basically just looking for ovulation?

When i first started ttc with my dh i was sure i was ovulating every month as i had ovulation pain but it turns out i wasnt ovulating.  I got started on clomid and still got ovulation pains though i didnt ovulate every month whilst on the clomid either

so i think well i know its possible to experience ov pain but not actaully ov i was given no reason for why this was happening i have pcos so im not sure if it was down to this 

i really hope your d21 bloods come back with good news


----------



## Domi9 (Nov 12, 2010)

Hi Thanks for reply. Yes they were looking for ov and cause of pain. But found nothing. Wierd but think I ov'd at D19,  should they have seen follicle at D12 scan?

FSH result 5 and LH 7 I think that's ok but the results are from D12 I've read these test should be done D3?!!!

Waiting now for BFP or good D21 results.


----------

